# HeadAmp AE-2 impressions (w/ burn-in updates) (over)



## Asr

_*5/20/07 - Impressions now over - formal amp review thread to follow later this summer*_

 I got this in Friday, started listening today. These are literally initial impressions, I haven't had time or the energy to start a critical listening session.

 - Disappointed by the lack of precision. The Gilmore Lite v2 w/ DPS definitely beats the AE-2 in this aspect. I've been listening to the Gilmore Lite regularly for the past weeks and the AE-2 feels like an instant downgrade. I hope this increases with burn-in.
 - All operation is identical with that of the AE-1. The amps are physically identical. The AE-2 uses red LEDs where the AE-1 uses green LEDs.
 - I can now confirm that both the RCA and mini jacks act as loop output for each other. Big thanks to Justin, this was a "hidden" feature I love about the AE-1!
 - The volume pot is also notched so you can finally tell where the volume level is, unlike the AE-1 where you can't tell at a glance and have to look for the end of the screw hole.
 - Bass level is about the same as the AE-1 right now. It's no more emphatic or forceful or deep (I'm using the AD2000 to gauge this). 
 - Treble energy is weaker than the rest of the frequency spectrum. Sounds as if the treble is being rolled off, around the 14-16 kHz range. Attack is slightly slow as well, I'm not getting the impression the amp is really on the ball with keeping time.
 - Control over dynamics isn't as tight as on the Gilmore Lite v2. Sounds like it's quelling too much on loud bursts.
 - Ultra-low bass lines are recessed, similar in line with the other battery-powered portables I've heard. Doesn't sound like it's digging deep.
 - Signal crosstalk and soundstage are a step up from any portable I've heard so far. Stereo separation is top-notch - sounds in the left and right channels are cleanly placed and very positional sounding. It also has some of the airiness and width of the AE-1, but not quite as much, it's a bit smaller.
 - Layer separation isn't up to par. It congests & muddies up with multiple concurrent layers going. It also has a hard time separating the lower and mid frequencies so they kinda turn into a blob.

 Burn-in updates below!

 Pics:


----------



## hYdrociTy

good read. looking forwards to more comments ^^


----------



## apnk

Thanks for the quicky. Can't wait for updates!


----------



## kool bubba ice

ugh..Sounds pretty bad.. & this thing retails for 350.00? Correct? How much better is the portaphile maxxed compared to the AE-2


----------



## Asr

It doesn't sound any worse than the AE-1 though, and in fact right off the bat sounds better balanced, because the AE-1 has quite a few sonic deficiencies.

 Also I'm purposely being as critical as possible on this amp so I can explore both its good and bad points. And not a lot of Head-Fiers here are very critical on "new-toy purchases" you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In comparison to the Portaphile V2^2 Maxxed w/ LT1210 and Black Gate caps that I heard (via AC power only, bypassing the battery), I prefer the AE-2's signature over the PV2^2's already. The V2^2 was too aggressive for me, it did have a very nice bass slap though.


----------



## GreatDane

I've been enjoying my AE-2. I'm no amp reviewer so I'll spare you all ...but I feel the AE-2 has a tubey sound, which I like a lot.


----------



## Asr

12-hour burn-in update!

 Incremental improvements since I listened to it yesterday. Small, but noticeable. Balance over the frequency spectrum has evened out a little more. In direct comparison to the AE-1, the AE-2's focal point is on the upper mids, whereas the AE-1's focal point is on the lower mids. I should say that the AE-1 has a unusual frequency response IMO - recessed low bass and mid-bass, a lower-mids hump, an upper-mids recession, a very minor treble spike (accentuates the area where notes can sound metallic), and not a whole lot of air around the edges of notes. The AE-2 seems to fix a few of these areas - the bass is very slightly more than the AE-1 (thought it would be more), no lower-mids hump, no upper-mids recession, no treble spike. Still, it doesn't give air around trebly notes.

 I'm still unimpressed by the amp. Bass isn't where I'd like it to be, and I'd dissent with the "tubey" claim - it's not that the mids are recessed, it's just that there seems to an upper-mids glare at the moment.

 About the recessed upper treble, well it's still a bit recessed. Oh it's there, but you can only really hear it in simplistic tracks. It's obvious though the upper treble is at least 200% more refined than the AE-1's, it picks up cues that the AE-1 doesn't, and has a better "grip." Attack is still a bit weak but at least it's audible, it's barely perceptible on the AE-1.

 Definition of soundstage is a definite leap over the AE-1. The AE-1 gives very nice width and projection, but in the process it loses a sense of defined space - the AE-2 brings this back and seems to bring down the walls, so to speak. Delineation of position is way better - the AE-1 is simply too blurry and indistinct of where instruments are, the AE-2 has a great ability to pinpoint in space and track a moving instrument. In other words, the AE-1 sounds airy (in the ephemereal sense of the word), while the AE-2 sounds spatial.

 If I had to summarize this update, the AE-2 is showing an improvement over the AE-1 in: treble refinement (though not very audible at this point in time) and frequency balance. The lower-mids curve of the AE-1 is really noticeable against the AE-2.


----------



## 909

Curious…

 What type of source and headphones are you using?

 What portable amps have you heard w/ the same set-up?


----------



## Asr

24-hour burn-in update! No discussion on this thread yet? Every other portable on this forum has had tons of discussion, why not the AE-2? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Curious…

 What type of source and headphones are you using?

 What portable amps have you heard w/ the same set-up?_

 

I'm using Arcam DiVA CD73 as source, headphones are ATH-AD2000 and K701. Other portable amps I've used with these include the AE-1, Portaphile V2^2 Maxxed w/ LT1210 and Black Gate caps, Xenos 1HA-EPC, Go-Vibe V6, RudiStor NKK-01 (I'm not much of a portables guy anymore). Also the CDs I'm using are Neotropic - *Mr. Brubaker's Strawberry Alarm Clock*, Hybrid - *I Choose Noise*, KT Tunstall - *Eye to the Telescope*, and Jewel - *0304*. Interconnects are the Signal Cable Silver Resolution Analog and SilverMini (having both the RCA and mini-plug inputs is awesome!).

 Onto the burn-in update!

 Holy shmoly! The AE-2 is now clearly a cut better than the AE-1, and it's more than just incremental! The AE-2 makes the AE-1 sound scrunched up and messy. It's able to pull apart the layers with distinction now so you can actually hear what's going on in complex mixes. The difference is pretty noticeable now - the AE-1 sounds like everything is colliding into each other, while the AE-2 keeps things spaced apart so you can hear stuff like background trumpet blares and other sprinkles that round out to fill in a mix. The separation is so much better that some people might call it night and day!

 The spatials of the AE-2 continue to impress me. None of the AE-1's ephemereal airiness, it's just more sanctioned off. It hasn't widened any but it does seem to have gained some depth - instruments in the background actually sound like they're in the back!

 Treble is still weaker than ideal but it seems to have increased a bit too. Refinement is way above the AE-1 - it's not splashy, metallic, or grainy. It really needs more attack to help it, but even with the weak attack it's just so much more cleaner and clearer. Fast notes and the edges around notes are clean with no fraying - it's just hard to hear it because of the weak attack. Definitely the kind of thing you could fix with EQ on a computer setup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bass is now a bit fuller than the AE-1's. Not too much more, it's only incremental in this aspect, but there's definitely an increase. More weight & heft. Still not enough for headphones like the AD2000 though. Come on, burn-in!


----------



## guzziguy

I'm very interested. I have an AE-2 coming next week (hopefully). But it seems best to wait until your AE-2 to comment on or question its SQ. This is a very welcome thread and I read every addtion to it. It makes be feel better and better as you AE-2 gets better and better as it breaks in!


----------



## Icarium

Wow did you get a GS-X and an AE-2 back to back? Nice Asr!


----------



## dr.morton

Quote:


 24-hour burn-in update! No discussion on this thread yet? Every other portable on this forum has had tons of discussion, why not the AE-2? 
 

Maybe this has to do with the high price and the fact that there are still no official infos available. The last time I went to the Headamp site I was told that the AE-1 is now ready for shipping??? It seems a bit as if the manufacturer has no real interest in promoting his amp.


----------



## Veniogenesis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dr.morton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe this has to do with the high price and the fact that there are still no official infos available. The last time I went to the Headamp site I was told that the AE-1 is now ready for shipping??? It seems a bit as if the manufacturer has no real interest in promoting his amp._

 

Justin hasn't updated his website in quite a looooooong time. This lack of updates is not limited to HeadAmp. You will notice that a number of audio vendors do not have the latest stuff on their websites (often times than not, the products are outdated by quite a few months or even over a year). In terms of headphone amplifiers, Mkhail hasn't updated his website in a while either.


----------



## milkpowder

Thanks a lot for the impressions! Even though I have absolutely no plans to do so, you're tempting me to add a lil' amp to my portable rig... I feel that itch...

 Re: dr.morton
 Maybe it's because most of HeadAmp's sales originate from Head-Fi. Most of us here know about Justin's line-up and don't need to refer to the website much for information apart from pricing and payment. That said, Justin does change his high-end (electrostatic) line-up rather frequently and often those models are very limited-run (10-15). Potential customers for those amplifiers would tend to contact Justin directly for a consultation since those amps are more or less bespoke. Frustrating as it is, by the time the amps are produced, they've already sold out. Hence, it wouldn't make much sense to put information about those products on his website. However, I completely understand and agree that he should probably keep his main-stream products well updated as they don't change that often.

 Mikhail works in a similar manner to some extent: bespoke and customisable amp building catered for the high end. Most customers either contact Mikhail directly or use Head-Fi as a source of information. The website only gives a small glimpse of what Mikhail is capable of. Again, I would love to see Mikhail put up a sample price list for his products with all the options listed out and explained. I received the price list for the ES-1 and it was a joy to read through because Mikhail goes through each option in great detail. It would be great to see that information on his website for those who don't really want to bug him.

 Anyway I digress. Another congrats for joining mid-fi/hi-fi/whatever-fi-you'd-like-to-call-it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a pleasant journey.


----------



## BIG POPPA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got this in Friday, started listening today. These are literally initial impressions, I haven't had time or the energy to start a critical listening session:

 - Disappointed by the lack of precision. The Gilmore Lite v2 w/ DPS definitely beats the AE-2 in this aspect. I've been listening to the Gilmore Lite regularly for the past weeks and the AE-2 feels like an instant downgrade. I hope this increases with burn-in.
 - All operation is identical with that of the AE-1. The amps are physically identical. The AE-2 uses red LEDs where the AE-1 uses green LEDs.
 - I can now confirm that both the RCA and mini jacks act as loop output for each other. Big thanks to Justin, this was a "hidden" feature I love about the AE-1!
 - The volume pot is also notched so you can finally tell where the volume level is, unlike the AE-1 where you can't tell at a glance and have to look for the end of the screw hole.
 - Bass level is about the same as the AE-1 right now. It's no more emphatic or forceful or deep (I'm using the AD2000 to gauge this). 
 - Treble energy is weaker than the rest of the frequency spectrum. Sounds as if the treble is being rolled off, around the 14-16 kHz range. Attack is slightly slow as well, I'm not getting the impression the amp is really on the ball with keeping time.
 - Control over dynamics isn't as tight as on the Gilmore Lite v2. Sounds like it's quelling too much on loud bursts.
 - Ultra-low bass lines are recessed, similar in line with the other battery-powered portables I've heard. Doesn't sound like it's digging deep.
 - Signal crosstalk and soundstage are a step up from any portable I've heard so far. Stereo separation is top-notch - sounds in the left and right channels are cleanly placed and very positional sounding. It also has some of the airiness and width of the AE-1, but not quite as much, it's a bit smaller.
 - Layer separation isn't up to par. It congests & muddies up with multiple concurrent layers going. It also has a hard time separating the lower and mid frequencies so they kinda turn into a blob.

 So far not very impressed. Will provide more updates within the week.

 Pics:









_

 

I so do lust for one after these pictures. That gold knob.........


----------



## GreatDane

I've posted this pic before. I haven't taken any more since...

*simple silver*


----------



## BIG POPPA

That looks pretty BLING BLING! How many colors are there for the AE-2?


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BIG POPPA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That looks pretty BLING BLING! How many colors are there for the AE-2?_

 

I think officially only black and silver but you can pick from other colors for the volume knob, atleast this is what I remember from exchanging e-mails with Justin.


----------



## BIG POPPA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think officially only black and silver but you can pick from other colors for the volume knob, atleast this is what I remember from exchanging e-mails with Justin._

 

THANKS


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Sex-ay silver!


----------



## Asr

36-hour burn-in update!

 Another holy shmoly! The sound of the amp continues to evolve! I have to say right now that the AE-2 is without a doubt the first portable I've heard with the best soundstage, hands down! It's actually 3D - there's space and you can hear air & reverb! There's depth to the image - it's getting forward and backward info, so a really good recording really does sound like the musicians are right there surrounding you. The AE-1 sounds completely flat in comparison, it's like it just throws everything at a wall, flinging pieces apart hoping to lead you into a sense that you're getting soundstage when you're really not.

 Bass continues to fill out - still could use some improvement but it's trickling in. Not yet equivalent to the AD2000's extension.

 The treble refinement is becoming clearer and clearer. I'm starting to think it's just not aggressive in nature and this is how it's going to stay. It could still really use better attack to make super-quick notes stand out more, but it's definitely grabbing tiny details that show up only on the AD2000.

 Overall the AE-2 has a quality that makes it feel spry, lightweight, and quick. Rhythmic might be a good word. The AE-1 doesn't sound very "speedy" in comparison.

 Now might be a good time to add that the AD2000 and the AE-2 are turning out to be a nice pair. I think the AD2000 has better synergy with the Gilmore Lite (for me at least) but the AE-2 is a good partner too - unlike the Gilmore Lite it doesn't compact the air in the soundstage and bring the presentation forward, it's very natural.

 The burn-in cycle continues!


----------



## Walie

Sounds like the AE-2 requires a burn-in time of hornet/tomahawk-esque proportions


----------



## dawalsh

Looks awesome!!!! Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've posted this pic before. I haven't taken any more since...

*simple silver*



_


----------



## Asr

48-hour burn-in update!

 Well, sort of. Nothing new to report. No significantly discernible changes since the last listening session.

 Overall sound of the amp is developing similarly to the GS-1. Not that it's as refined, deep, smooth, or has as much black background of course, it just sounds like it has a similarly-shaped frequency response graph, and it has the GS-1's sense of space too.

 I guess I can post some impressions on other aspects of the amp though. It's operating at Mid gain and can give plenty of power to drive K701 and K601 without breaking past noon. Shall I test it with High gain for the K340? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also really like the finish of the amp body. Nice and smooth, the AE-1 feels a bit grainy in comparison.

 Haven't done any tests on battery life so far, will do so this weekend.

 And did I mention this AE-2 is going to be at the 2007 International Meet?


----------



## truant

Hi all! I'm new here.
 I also have an AE-2 (serial#AE2010). I can't make a review becouse my poor english level, but I'm very happy with its sound (and the way its sound has been changing since the first time I turn it on). 
 The only two things that I'm disappointed with the amp are theese: 
 - the battery life > my AE-2 is only around 30 hours of battery life, not 120, 
 - the gain switch > the inconvenience that I've to change the gain with a needle.
 A very strong-built amp with very good sound quality.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *truant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ - the battery life > my AE-2 is only around 30 hours of battery life, not 120, _

 

I'm getting about the same battery life. I did a test running it in low gain driving my Grado 325i at around 75 dB. max. using an old NAD CDP as source.

 I thought the battery life would be much longer. I plan to do a 5 hour per day run time test to see if this total life changes. I had also planned to test the AE-2 in high gain with HD 650 at the same SPL. I'm changing source to a Denon CDP because something doesn't sound right with the NAD, it sounds like crap.

 My AE-2 has approx. 65 hours at this point. Last night I did some listening with my 2003 DT-880 for the first time in high gain. I used my Pioneer Elite DV-45A as source feeding my PreSonus Central Station via SPDIF using its DAC, then 1/4" > RCA into the AE-2.

 As ASR mentioned, this amp has a big soundstage , "3D" as he puts it. This was my first impression at less than 10 hours. With the DT-880 traits of being airy and highly detailed, this amp sounds simply amazing to me with this combo.


----------



## justin w.

The battery life of the AE-2 should be 30 hours. This is about 3 times longer than it would be with a 9V rechargeable. The amp operates well into Class A as one of the improvements from the AE-1.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *justin w.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The battery life of the AE-2 should be 30 hours. This is about 3 times longer than it would be with a 9V rechargeable. The amp operates well into Class A as one of the improvements from the AE-1._

 

Thanks Justin.

 Hey, I'm not complaining, I just thought that the AE-1 had a much longer battery life. I love this thing. If the better SQ is the trade off for lower battery life then that's a good thing.

 I also timed the recharge time and I believe my second charge took approx. 140 minutes.

 A couple questions for you Justin.

 1. Is the amp fully charged when the LED goes out? (no need to leave it still plugged in?)

 2. Is it ok to power the amp with the AC adapter for normal use both before charging is complete and afterwards?

 Thanks.


----------



## ICU

Sounds like the AE-2 is a winnah!

 Wonder, however, when he is going to do the promised changes for owners of the AE-1?

 I take a man at his word.


----------



## justin w.

Hi,

 The amp is fully charged when the LED goes out. Then, the charger will turn off until the battery drops to 2/3 voltage, or power is removed and reapplied. So you won't actually be powering the amp with the DC adapter unless it is charging.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *justin w.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,

 The amp is fully charged when the LED goes out. Then, the charger will turn off until the battery drops to 2/3 voltage, or power is removed and reapplied. So you won't actually be powering the amp with the DC adapter unless it is charging._

 

Thank you for the quick answers.


----------



## SilverPilot

It looks like Justin has updated the website with hi-res pics of the AE-2.
 Must resist...


----------



## BIG POPPA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SilverPilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It looks like Justin has updated the website with hi-res pics of the AE-2.
 Must resist..._

 

I saw those last night. A NICE alternative to the Beloved Hornet. Something new to drool over the 350.00 dollar price point.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SilverPilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It looks like Justin has updated the website with hi-res pics of the AE-2.
 Must resist..._

 

AHA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't know that Justin had updated his site. I've been checking every few days for months. 

_resistance is futile_


----------



## SilverPilot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
resistance is futile




_

 

I know...


----------



## EFN

Curse this site!!!! stop the torture!!!!


----------



## Asr

Woohoo! Am I the only smelling an imminent announcement somewhere here on Head-Fi? And maybe another announcement at the 2007 International Meet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DEATHMATCH: HEADAMP AE-2 VS THE RSA HORNET!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and I depleted the battery today too. 30 hours seems accurate to me, it ran just about that long powering the AD2000 on Mid gain - the volume knob was at about 10 o'clock.

 Whoa, HeadAmp says this puppy can drive up to 600 Ohm headphones now? Hah, I gotta try it with my K340!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll let you guys know what goes down!


----------



## quattro98

I really like the looks of the silver one and the laser engraving is ideal for a portable amp.


----------



## skai

nice review Asr! Do you think the AE-2 will beat the hornet?


----------



## truant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *justin w.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The battery life of the AE-2 should be 30 hours. This is about 3 times longer than it would be with a 9V rechargeable. The amp operates well into Class A as one of the improvements from the AE-1._

 

Thanks Justin for clarify this subject! (I thought that my AE-2's battery was defective)

 I can't compare it to The Hornet, but when I received my LaRocco ISA Diablo (I hope to receive it this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I'll post here some impressions (with the limitations of my poor english level)


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Wish gain switch had a cleaner design. Looks like some sort of after thought patch; must let all sort of crap inside the amp through that hole. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But silver case looks classy.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Andrew_WOT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wish gain switch had a cleaner design. Looks like some sort of after thought patch; must let all sort of crap inside the amp through that hole. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But silver case looks classy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You could always put a piece of clear tape over the hole if the small slots around the gain switch is a worry. Double it over at one edge so that it can be pulled back, then restuck. This is what I do with the power switch on my Supermini with black electrical tape to prevent accidental turn on...lithium batteries ain't cheap.

 The gain switches are tiny but it isn't very difficult to use.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You could always put a piece of clear tape over the hole if the small slots around the gain switch is a worry. Double it over at one edge so that it can be pulled back, then restuck. This is what I do with the power switch on my Supermini with black electrical tape to prevent accidental turn on...lithium batteries ain't cheap.

 The gain switches are tiny but it isn't very difficult to use._

 

Sad, it could have been perfect otherwise.


----------



## Asr

Access to the gain switches is on the _bottom_ of the amp - do you expect detritus to crawl under the amp and jump up into it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice review Asr! Do you think the AE-2 will beat the hornet?_

 

I've never heard a Hornet so I can't say. I only wrote that as a rhetorical statement btw, didn't mean to imply that I would be the one to do a comparison between the two.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Access to the gain switches is on the bottom of the amp - do you expect detritus to crawl under the amp and jump up into it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Let's not forget that it's meant to be a *portable* amp.


----------



## Asr

Oh good point. I forgot. I don't use portable amps as portables.


----------



## GreatDane

Even if a fair amount of dust and "gunk" collected inside the amp I don't understand how this could affect performance, resale value I'm sure though.

 At most I can't see more than just dust entering the amp unless you take it mountain biking or something like that.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Andrew_WOT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sad, it could have been perfect otherwise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You should also look at the Hornet, Tomahawk, Supermacro, etc. They all have an air gap by the gain switch. Not a big deal, IMO.


----------



## jamato8

Good point though it would seem to have been an easy fix with a round hole and a simple flat plug. How often do you need to change the gain? I wouldn't think not often once you find out where you get the best performance and a plug would be easy to remove and replace with a friction fit.


----------



## justin w.

The hole for the gain switch is only as large as it needs to be, and the switch is almost flush with the enclosure. Only dust could get inside, just as it could get into jack or switch holes in any amp. The gain really does not need to be changed because of the good channel matching of the volume control, but the ability to change it is there if needed.


----------



## Asr

I tried the AE-2 with the K340 earlier with the amp on High gain. All I can say is that I was surprised music actually came out of the K340. The amp was woefully inadequate. The loudest it could go before breaking up with distortion was a barely-moderate level. The volume knob was at around 1 o'clock - any point past that was all distortion. The LED for "Charging" also kept flickering as I listened. Heh, just goes to show how much of a power drain the K340 is I guess.


----------



## ranma172

I'm still waiting for my AE-2.

 It's strange, I think I should have already received it.
 I emailed Justin and, although he usually replies quickly, this time I still don't have any news from him.

 Regards,
 ranMa


----------



## guzziguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ranma172* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still waiting for my AE-2.

 It's strange, I think I should have already received it.
 I emailed Justin and, although he usually replies quickly, this time I still don't have any news from him.

 Regards,
 ranMa_

 

I'm guessing that Justin is busy this week getting ready for the International Meet this weekend. You'd probably have better luck calling him. Of course, you can always try again next week.


----------



## ranma172

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guzziguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm guessing that Justin is busy this week getting ready for the International Meet this weekend. You'd probably have better luck calling him. Of course, you can always try again next week._

 

Thanks, guzziguy.
 I'll have to wait then...


----------



## manhattanproj

asr,

 after how does the ae2 compared to the glite now that you "burned" it for some time?


----------



## Asr

The AE-2 and Gilmore Lite have differing sound signatures. I'm not going to say one is better than the other if that's what you're looking for - IMO there's no "better" with amps in this range, just different. The AE-2 sounds a lot more like the GS-1 than the Gilmore Lite - 3D soundstage, more neutral, more laidback, not as brash, energetic, or forward. The AE-2's similarity with the GS-1 is pretty uncanny.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ The AE-2's similarity with the GS-1 is pretty uncanny._

 

And that's a good thing right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ________
 I did some listening last night with my ER4P and comparing my AE-2(now @ 100 hours) and SuperMini IV(default op-amp,upgraded but not the latest).

 I used my Elite player/Central Station DAC as source.

*The SuperMini IV has just been kicked aside!*





*edit*-I just wanted to add some impressions from my SM/AE-2 comparison. First off, I needed to disable the impedance switch on the SM because normally I use the P>S conversion. Also the bass boost was disabled.Gain remained at low & crossfeed off.

 I don't have a L&R 1/4" to stereo mini cable so I had to use a L&R 1/4" to L&R RCA , then RCA couplers to connect a L&R RCA to stereo mini cable. These are not high grade cables either but the playing field was equal even still(1/8" inputs used on both amps). Since the AE-2 has the convienent RCA inputs this is how I normally connect.

 I listened to a few Diana Krall, Jane Monheit and Tierney Sutton tracks, later focusing on one Krall track which has few instruments with clean, crisp cymbals to test high freq. and "air".

 In the end I could quite easily hear greater treble extension with the AE-2 with more space around instruments. Midrange with the AE-2 was more prominent which I prefered. These tracks did not test for any bass qualities.

 My "kicked aside" comment was not to say that the SM won't still be used because only it can do P>S conversion and bass boost which makes the ER4P very enjoyable when using my iPod/line out...which I consider to be _fun_ listening rather than critical listening. This comparison was only meant for IEMs and not full size which the SM can't even attempt to drive nearly as good as the AE-2. batteries used in the SM were Energizer lithium.

 For example, I switched the SM gain to high(all other switches same). I listened to a vocals only track from a Brian Setzer CD- Nitro Burnin Funny Daddy. The AE-2 in high gain, volume at around 12~1 O'clock was sounding mostly unstrained with DT-880(250 Ohm) pegging my RS SPL meter at 90 dB. setting(96 dB.+ peaks)...I did not listen at this volume long, this was its limit. Using the same song, the SM was only able to drive the DT-880 to around 72 dB. before clipping. With bassy tracks this max. volume drops lower.

 My last comparison was AE-2 vs. Central Station amp section (both using CS DAC). I easily noticed greater treble extension with the CS. AE-2 had more prominent mids which again I prefered. Note that the signal to the AE-2 needed to pass externally via single 6' generic cable(RCA input) whereas the CS had the advantage of shorter internal path.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And that's a good thing right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ________
 I did some listening last night with my ER4P and comparing my AE-2(now @ 100 hours) and SuperMini IV(default op-amp,upgraded but not the latest).

 I used my Elite player/Central Station DAC as source.

*The SuperMini IV has just been kicked aside!*



_

 

woah woah woah thats big!


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Damn it. I don't even have portable setup but I want this amp, ...... badly.


----------



## SilverPilot

Who said you need a portable setup to use it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Andrew_WOT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn it. I don't even have portable setup but I want this amp, ...... badly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## manhattanproj

does the ae2 drive your 701 well?


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And that's a good thing right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 ________
 I did some listening last night with my ER4P and comparing my AE-2(now @ 100 hours) and SuperMini IV(default op-amp,upgraded but not the latest).

 I used my Elite player/Central Station DAC as source.

*The SuperMini IV has just been kicked aside!*





*edit*-I just wanted to add some impressions from my SM/AE-2 comparison. First off, I needed to disable the impedance switch on the SM because normally I use the P>S conversion. Also the bass boost was disabled.Gain remained at low & crossfeed off.

 I don't have a L&R 1/4" to stereo mini cable so I had to use a L&R 1/4" to L&R RCA , then RCA couplers to connect a L&R RCA to stereo mini cable. These are not high grade cables either but the playing field was equal even still(1/8" inputs used on both amps). Since the AE-2 has the convienent RCA inputs this is how I normally connect.

 I listened to a few Diana Krall, Jane Monheit and Tierney Sutton tracks, later focusing on one Krall track which has few instruments with clean, crisp cymbals to test high freq. and "air".

 In the end I could quite easily hear greater treble extension with the AE-2 with more space around instruments. Midrange with the AE-2 was more prominent which I prefered. These tracks did not test for any bass qualities.

 My "kicked aside" comment was not to say that the SM won't still be used because only it can do P>S conversion and bass boost which makes the ER4P very enjoyable when using my iPod/line out...which I consider to be fun listening rather than critical listening. This comparison was only meant for IEMs and not full size which the SM can't even attempt to drive nearly as good as the AE-2. batteries used in the SM were Energizer lithium.

 For example, I switched the SM gain to high(all other switches same). I listened to a vocals only track from a Brian Setzer CD- Nitro Burnin Funny Daddy. The AE-2 in high gain, volume at around 12~1 O'clock was sounding mostly unstrained with DT-880(250 Ohm) pegging my RS SPL meter at 90 dB. setting(96 dB.+ peaks)...I did not listen at this volume long, this was its limit. Using the same song, the SM was only able to drive the DT-880 to around 72 dB. before clipping. With bassy tracks this max. volume drops lower.

 My last comparison was AE-2 vs. Central Station amp section (both using CS DAC). I easily noticed greater treble extension with the CS. AE-2 had more prominent mids which again I prefered. Note that the signal to the AE-2 needed to pass externally via single 6' generic cable(RCA input) whereas the CS had the advantage of shorter internal path._

 

Ohhhh you are killing me......


----------



## Filburt

GreatDane, what op-amps are in your Supermini?


----------



## Nattydraddy

Stole this from the Portable amp roundup thread:
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For me personally, the portable amps I've heard recently do not compare to the Gilmore Lite v2, with or without the DPS. My experience with portables so far leads me to believe that amps running solely on AC power have a significant advantage over battery-powered amps and help add grounding in the bass, control over layer separation, and overall blackness to the background, which can be big differences if you have equipment high-end enough to render those differences._

 

I imagine to have the AE-2 some advantages against over portable headphone amps, cause:  Quote:


 A Lithium-Ion battery pack powers the AE-2...Lithium-Ion batteries are also excellent for audio, their low impedance able to supply large amounts of current quickly. 
 

A Gilmore Lite can be still better, ´cause it doesn´t use an op-amp for audio, but portable headphones amps do. Another advantage for the AE-2 is, that it uses Class-A, Should sound better than portable like AE-1 that uses something like Class-ABCD.

 From headamp´s web-site:
  Quote:


 At any gain level and with any headphone, you'll find the AE-2 to have a completely silent background. 
 

Would be nice, but my Shure SE530 even have hiss with a RSA SR-71. I doupt a AE-2 would be better. But better than cheap tube-amps, these hiss and hum like bees.


----------



## GreatDane

@ manhattanproj- I don't own the K701 if that was directed at me.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Filburt* 
_GreatDane, what op-amps are in your Supermini?_

 

I'm using default op-amps. I haven't tried any others and honestly haven't learned enough about the subject to explore this further.





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nattydraddy* 
_Would be nice, but my Shure SE530 even have hiss with a RSA SR-71. I doupt a AE-2 would be better. But better than cheap tube-amps, these hiss and hum like bees._

 

I no longer own any Shure IEMs but with my ER4P these are my findings:

 AE-2/high gain with no source connected: hiss barely becomes noticeable at 12 o'clock, easily noticable at 2 o'clock.

 AE-2/high gain with iPod connected via ALO Bling Bling LOD: (track in pause), hiss becomes barely noticeable at 10 o'clock, easily noticeable at 12 o'clock. *note-* with track playing, my normal listening volume would be around 8 o'clock and 9 o'clock is an estimated 85 dB.+ (track was "Follow Your Leaders" from The Tangent).


 AE-2/low gain with no source connected- at 2 o'clock I could barely hear hiss and this was very slight(it took a dead quite bathroom to discern), at even maximum volume (5 o'clock) there is virtually no hiss. The only noise that I heard was a slight scratchy hiss/pop as the volume came down from 5 o'clock- this was heard at 4 o'clock as I was quickly turning the volume down.

 AE-2/low gain with iPod connected as before(track paused). At 12:30 o'clock hiss becomes barely noticeable, easily noticable at 2 o'clock.*note-* my normal listening volume would be around 10 o'clock or less. At 11 o'clock loudness is an estimated 85 dB.+. The track listened to was "Up-Hill From Here" -The Tangent.

 These comments were typed as I ran through these tests.


----------



## mrarroyo

GreatDane send the Supermin IV back to Dr. Xin for the 4/11/07 updates. While in his hands have him install: LM4562 L/R w/ no buffers in L/R, AD8599 in 3/4. Then do the comparison again.

 If you are not impresed by the improvements I will buy from you the Supermini IV (w/ all the op-amps) for $200 (including S&H to Zip Code 33139). That is one heck of offer.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_GreatDane send the Supermin IV back to Dr. Xin for the 4/11/07 updates. While in his hands have him install: LM4562 L/R w/ no buffers in L/R, AD8599 in 3/4. Then do the comparison again.

 If you are not impresed by the improvements I will buy from you the Supermini IV (w/ all the op-amps) for $200 (including S&H to Zip Code 33139). That is one heck of offer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I did plan to send my Mini back to Xin but the other day his site must have been down and I haven't tried to contact him yet.

 Is that op-amp configuration the best in your opinion? I know next to nothing about the subject but I would like to roll in the best options for the mini.

 If that info you stated is correct I'll copy & paste that into my e-mail to Xin when I inquire about the upgrade. I know I'll be paying extra for the change in op-amps.

 Thanks


----------



## SteveM324

I'm thinking about ordering the AE-2. Has anyone tried it with the K701? My only concern is whether it has enough power to drive some of my full size headphones like the 701. I like the RCA connections in the back so that at home I can easily connect it to my home stereo. It makes for a nicer looking connection to home stereos than having bulky cables wrapping around the front of the amp. Also, I think its the best looking portable amp by far.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did plan to send my Mini back to Xin but the other day his site must have been down and I haven't tried to contact him yet.

 Is that op-amp configuration the best in your opinion? I know next to nothing about the subject but I would like to roll in the best options for the mini.

 If that info you stated is correct I'll copy & paste that into my e-mail to Xin when I inquire about the upgrade. I know I'll be paying extra for the change in op-amps.

 Thanks_

 

IMO it is. Another good one would be to install the AD8656 in the L/R and the AD8616 in the 3/4 with all buffers bypassed.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IMO it is. Another good one would be to install the AD8656 in the L/R and the AD8616 in the 3/4 with all buffers bypassed._

 

Thanks again. Can you explain the differences between those two configs?

 I like extra low bass and upper treble if that helps.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SteveM324* 
_ I'm thinking about ordering the AE-2. Has anyone tried it with the K701? My only concern is whether it has enough power to drive some of my full size headphones like the 701. I like the RCA connections in the back so that at home I can easily connect it to my home stereo. It makes for a nicer looking connection to home stereos than having bulky cables wrapping around the front of the amp. Also, I think its the best looking portable amp by far._

 

It drives my HD 650 & DT-880 very well. I also like the RCA connections very much. The LaRocco is the only other amp that comes to mind that has such a refined look but it's much larger. While I have considered buying a Hornet, I don't like the looks of the screws on the back. With the AE-2 the case is totally smooth.


----------



## manhattanproj

which is more power hungry: 650/880 or the 701?

 another question that i have is: how do you know whether an amp has enough power to drive the phones - from trial and error meaning actual use or can you tell from looking at the specs?


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did plan to send my Mini back to Xin but the other day his site must have been down and I haven't tried to contact him yet.

 Is that op-amp configuration the best in your opinion? I know next to nothing about the subject but I would like to roll in the best options for the mini.

 If that info you stated is correct I'll copy & paste that into my e-mail to Xin when I inquire about the upgrade. I know I'll be paying extra for the change in op-amps.

 Thanks_

 

Put me 2nd on the queue after MrArroyo


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manhattanproj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_which is more power hungry: 650/880 or the 701?

 another question that i have is: how do you know whether an amp has enough power to drive the phones - from trial and error meaning actual use or can you tell from looking at the specs?_

 

I don't have a good answer for that because I've never used the K701 and just sold my 600 Ohm AKG K240M which was difficult to drive. between the HD 650 & DT 880 I don't know either because I've never really tested for that. 

 I'm not qualified to give you any super detailed info about the subject. For me it's a matter of trial and error.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Put me 2nd on the queue after MrArroyo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No way ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want the latest and greatest. After a total of 14 weeks waiting so far for my Supermini IV I would have a hard time selling.

 I'm anxious to get it upgraded now.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No way ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want the latest and greatest. After a total of 14 weeks waiting so far for my Supermini IV I would have a hard time selling.

 I'm anxious to get it upgraded now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 DANG!!


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@ manhattanproj- I don't own the K701 if that was directed at me.



 I'm using default op-amps. I haven't tried any others and honestly haven't learned enough about the subject to explore this further.








 I no longer own any Shure IEMs but with my ER4P these are my findings:

 AE-2/high gain with no source connected: hiss barely becomes noticeable at 12 o'clock, easily noticable at 2 o'clock.

 AE-2/high gain with iPod connected via ALO Bling Bling LOD: (track in pause), hiss becomes barely noticeable at 10 o'clock, easily noticeable at 12 o'clock. *note-* with track playing, my normal listening volume would be around 8 o'clock and 9 o'clock is an estimated 85 dB.+ (track was "Follow Your Leaders" from The Tangent).


 AE-2/low gain with no source connected- at 2 o'clock I could barely hear hiss and this was very slight(it took a dead quite bathroom to discern), at even maximum volume (5 o'clock) there is virtually no hiss. The only noise that I heard was a slight scratchy hiss/pop as the volume came down from 5 o'clock- this was heard at 4 o'clock as I was quickly turning the volume down.

 AE-2/low gain with iPod connected as before(track paused). At 12:30 o'clock hiss becomes barely noticeable, easily noticable at 2 o'clock.*note-* my normal listening volume would be around 10 o'clock or less. At 11 o'clock loudness is an estimated 85 dB.+. The track listened to was "Up-Hill From Here" -The Tangent.

 These comments were typed as I ran through these tests._

 

hows the mini with hissing? I'm going to get some ER-4Ps soon (evil evil EFN) and I was wondering how the hiss is with Xin amps!


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hows the mini with hissing? I'm going to get some ER-4Ps soon (evil evil EFN) and I was wondering how the hiss is with Xin amps!_

 

** evil EFN steps in **

 ER-4P would hiss at 24 oHm (sometimes)

 BUT ER-4S will not hiss or hum with both my SuperMicro-IV and Tomahawk (High Gain)


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hows the mini with hissing? I'm going to get some ER-4Ps soon (evil evil EFN) and I was wondering how the hiss is with Xin amps!_

 

I'm listening to it now after checking. With no source connected I could not detect any hiss even at full volume. With my iPod connected and track paused, there is hiss starting at 75% volume which again is caused by the iPod I'll assume. With the Supermini in low gain, w/bass boost, crossfeed off and impedance added to my ER4P, I normally listen at about 30 % volume. I don't know if this matter would change with other configurations but with mine the Supermini IV is dead quiet.


----------



## jinp6301

thanks!


----------



## SteveM324

Between the 650 and the 701, I think the 701 is harder to drive. The 701 is definitely less sensitive. I never listened to the 880.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manhattanproj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_which is more power hungry: 650/880 or the 701?

 another question that i have is: how do you know whether an amp has enough power to drive the phones - from trial and error meaning actual use or can you tell from looking at the specs?_


----------



## SteveM324

Asr,
 Any updates? Is it still getting better with burn in? Is it a keeper or will we be seeing it in the FS forum? I'm leaning towards a Hornet but I'm also interested in the AE-2.


----------



## Asr

64-hour burn-in update!

 Oh man, I am now certifiably in shock from this amp. This thing is awesome. Now let's not get ahead of ourselves though, both my Gilmore Lite and GS-1 have clear advantages over the AE-2 - mostly in detail, separation, tracking, dynamics, and bass power. With that said:

 I CAN'T BELIEVE THE SOUND COMING FROM THIS AMP IS FROM A PORTABLE!

 It's mind-blowing how much better the AE-2 is over the AE-1! There's absolutely no question, the AE-2 is a leap from it! I can't believe I ever put up with the AE-1 - not that it's bad, but man, after you hear the AE-2 there's no going back! Air and space is so much more audible, and the treble is actually refined and not messy. It also captures timbre accurately instead of fuzzing it out.

 It's still spry and quick, and it easily dances across rhythms and beats with a superb insistence no matter how complex they get. The energy is amazing, it's almost infectious!

 I could focus on the few sonic flaws I have discovered with it but let's forget that for now! This amp blows me away! It's got sound that's unlike any portable I've ever heard! It makes me want to listen to my favorite CDs again! And I'm pulling out new torture-test tracks for it too!

 Is it worth $350? Well that's up to you, but let's just say that I would definitely a buy second one as a gift! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and about the earlier questions on if it can drive the K701 - of course it can! What do you guys think this is, a CMOY? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Justin confirmed at HeadFest 2007 that the AE-2 also uses the AD8397 - whoa! Doesn't sound like the AD8397 compared to when I last heard it!

 And the RCA jacks on the back are one of the best parts of this amp - I don't think I can overstate this convenience! You don't have to hassle with RCA-mini interconnects! And I get to use my reference IC this way so I can fully gauge the amp's potential!


----------



## GreatDane

My AE-2 now has around 130 hours. I'm still amazed with it in every way. 

 I'm currently listening to my HD 650 & iPod/AE-2 combo with mostly LAME "-V 0 --vbr-new/preset fast extreme" *MP3 has never sounded soooo* *good.*





 I would like to quote Romanee from the recent HeadFest thread.

_"To my ears, the AE-2 offers, much more than the AE-1, accurate timbre and presentation of voices and instruments, an excellent sense of spatial dimension, placement, separation, imaging and space around performers. It has a well-integrated frequency spectrum, as well as deep and well-defined bass. The mid/upper-bass prominence that the AE-1 was prone to is gone. In that brief auditioning, I felt that all areas of the spectrum felt satisfying and “right”. Whereas the AE-1 had pronounced hiss with sensitive IEMs such as the ES2, the AE-2 is clear and quiet (hiss-free).

 I feel the AE-2 competes with the best portables, though I obviously am not able to do a comprehensive comparison with all the best portable amps and the many suitable phones."_


----------



## SteveM324

Asr, thanks for the update. I'm surprised that the AE-2 with its high gain at 19 dB can not drive the K340. Can you try the K340 again and make sure the battery is fully charged? On my Raptor, the K340 and the K701 put out about the same output at the same volume level on the amp. Since the AE-2 can drive the 701 easily, I would think that it could atleast do a decent job of driving the K340.


----------



## SteveM324

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My AE-2 now has around 130 hours. I'm still amazed with it in every way. 

 I'm currently listening to my HD 650 & iPod/AE-2 combo with mostly LAME "-V 0 --vbr-new/preset fast extreme" *MP3 has never sounded soooo* *good.*





 I would like to quote Romanee from the recent HeadFest thread.

"To my ears, the AE-2 offers, much more than the AE-1, accurate timbre and presentation of voices and instruments, an excellent sense of spatial dimension, placement, separation, imaging and space around performers. It has a well-integrated frequency spectrum, as well as deep and well-defined bass. The mid/upper-bass prominence that the AE-1 was prone to is gone. In that brief auditioning, I felt that all areas of the spectrum felt satisfying and “right”. Whereas the AE-1 had pronounced hiss with sensitive IEMs such as the ES2, the AE-2 is clear and quiet (hiss-free).

 I feel the AE-2 competes with the best portables, though I obviously am not able to do a comprehensive comparison with all the best portable amps and the many suitable phones."_

 

You bad guys! Now I'm leaning more towards the AE-2 and away from the Hornet.


----------



## Asr

I sold the K340, 'tis gone now. When I did that test the battery _was_ fully charged though, and it was plugged into AC too (otherwise I wouldn't have had the flickering LED as mentioned). I didn't say the amp couldn't drive the K340, I only said it distorted when trying to push them loud. It did fine at moderate volume.

 IMO though, anyone trying to use the K340 with this amp is crazy. Even my GS-1 had a hard time pushing the K340 - the only amp that did a serviceable job was my Cayin HA-1A.


----------



## SteveM324

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I sold the K340, 'tis gone now. When I did that test the battery was fully charged though, and it was plugged into AC too (otherwise I wouldn't have had the flickering LED as mentioned). I didn't say the amp couldn't drive the K340, I only said it distorted when trying to push them loud. It did fine at moderate volume.

 IMO though, anyone trying to use the K340 with this amp is crazy. Even my GS-1 had a hard time pushing the K340 - the only amp that did a serviceable job was my Cayin HA-1A._

 

Well my Xin Supermacro (sold over a year ago) drove the K340 with authority. My Raptor does too.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SteveM324* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You bad guys! Now I'm leaning more towards the AE-2 and away from the Hornet._

 







 That's the decision that I faced. I had to go with my gut feeling and take a bit of chance...it has worked out very well.

 That is odd about the AE-2 _not_ driving the K340 when the SM did so well, or maybe not-Xin makes one helluvanamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been leaving my AE-2 in mid gain where it drives my HD 650 & DT-880 fine yet also works with my ER4P/ER6 without poor volume range.


----------



## jinp6301

ugh, want to buy ..... or at least try!


----------



## SteveM324

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I'm currently listening to my HD 650 & iPod/AE-2 combo with mostly LAME "-V 0 --vbr-new/preset fast extreme" *MP3 has never sounded soooo* *good.*





 [/COLOR]_[/i]

 

GreatDane,
 May I ask what LOD or mini-mini are you using?


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's mind-blowing how much better the AE-2 is over the AE-1! There's absolutely no question, the AE-2 is a leap from it! I can't believe I ever put up with the AE-1 - not that it's bad, but man, after you hear the AE-2 there's no going back! Air and space is so much more audible, and the treble is actually refined and not messy. It also captures timbre accurately instead of fuzzing it out._

 

Howdy Pal!

 If I haven't said it anywhere yet, it was great to see you at HeadFest, and of course I really enjoyed your last batch of pics!

 I've posted a few times in the HeadFest threads that I was really happy with how much Justin improved the AE-2, not only over the AE-1, but even significantly over the SQ of the (hurried) prototypes I heard and liked a few NY meets. ago.

 As I've posted before, the AE-2 more than holds its own with the best portables. Of course I'd love to hear it side-by-side with some other portables in different setups in a quiet space, but I was very happy to have had the opportunity at HeadFest to hear the final product (apparently thoroughly "burned in" from the sound of it).

 I listened a bit through 701s, but then changed the dip switches to low gain and listened a while with my ES2 IEMs (which was more practical given the level of happy background chatter around me) via my 80G Video iPod via ALO Jumbo Silk Dock. Whereas the prototypes were very smooth with contiguous frequency spectrums and a relaxed presentation, the show amp I heard had even greater extension bottom to top, much more dynamic presentation, the kind of deep, layered, immersive imaging I love that gives you a sense of the space around performers.

 I really felt that the AE-1 sometimes presented some instruments and voices all wrong, and was inconsistent depending on the recording — guitars presented beautifully, but saxes and horns often sounding odd (as an example). It also had a mid-bass prominence that besides its presence being disturbing, also seemed to impinge on the midrange. Sometimes imaging was okay, and sometimes I felt that with certain live recordings it had an artificial/exaggerated separation of instruments as though an energetic, well-blended live performance sound was turned into a close-miked studio session.

 Anyway, rather than continue with the limitations I'd found in the AE-1, I'll say that AE-2 has none of them and is really a very different amp that presents instruments and voices so naturally you're sucked into the performance. (I would have said "drawn into" but sucked into is so much more dramatic.)

 Asr - when I listened to your amps (great opportunity) — pristine and beautifully stacked/set up — I spent a fair amount of time comparing your AE-1 and AE-2. I was very perplexed and was trying to find time to write to you, but this thread may have cleared up the odd results I found. 

 In your meet setup your AE-2 sounded very much like your AE-1, despite the fact that Justin's AE-2 sounded glorious and very different from yours. I was trying to find a tactful way to ask if there might have been something in your setup that was interfering and leveling the field between the 2 amps.

 Now it would seem that your AE-2 simply had not had the necessary play time before the meet to present it at anywhere near its optimal sound.

 BTW - I don't care if the AE-2 has an AD8397 or XY1234 opamp, since I simply listen to an amp for its sound quality, whatever its body is composed of — and the AE-2 is marvelous. The technocrats can thrill in dissecting it, which of course won't change its sound.

 I am so glad your AE-2 is finally on the path to arriving at the sound I heard from Justin's.

 Fun, ain't it? 

 I can't really write a more extensive critical essay about the new amp because I only heard it for a relatively brief period under meet conditions, and I don't have one to study in depth — so I can't "wax poetic" or write in any detail, but I think I've at least conveyed how good I feel it is, and how very enjoyable it is to listen to.

 Congrats on owning and enjoying a really splendid amp.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SteveM324* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_GreatDane,
 May I ask what LOD or mini-mini are you using?_

 

ALO Bling Bling. There is a pic of this on page 1, post #16.

*Thanks Romanee.*


----------



## elnero

I just wanted to thank ASR, Romanee and everyone else that's posted further impressions in the last little while, it's really appreciated and it's making the decision to try and stretch my budget to obtain one of these much easier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Having owned a GS-1 I can attest to the it's excellent sonic attributes and Justin's build quality is simply outstanding. The AE-2 seems to follow suit in both these realms as well as added flexibility with the rear RCA's which makes it look like a bargain to me.


----------



## wakeride74

Ordered my AE-2 today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered the gray (new color) with mirror polished finish. I'm anxious to spend some quality time with the AE-2 and Hornet to compare.

 At the meet I was very impressed with the AE-2. IIRC I listened to the silver one and the bronze one and the silver sounded more developed or maybe had more hours on it. I was really impressed with the bass, it had more power and impact than the Hornet but I don't know that it was as tight or defined. Does anyone know how many hours those demos had on them?

 Anyways, it impressed me enough to sell my Super Macro IV and order one so I'm counting down starting today... one month to go!

 If anyone has one with 200+ on it please post impressions!


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ordered my AE-2 today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered the gray (new color) with mirror polished finish. I'm anxious to spend some quality time with the AE-2 and Hornet to compare.

 Anyways, it impressed me enough to sell my Super Macro IV and order one so I'm counting down starting today... one month to go!

 If anyone has one with 200+ on it please post impressions!_

 

*Congrats!*





 Is there a pic of this new color somewhere? (gray)

_" it impressed me enough to sell my Super Macro IV"_






 Mine has around 170 hours. I can't say that it's still changing,my auditory memory isn't good enough for that. I was in love at 10 hours.


----------



## elnero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ordered my AE-2 today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered the gray (new color) with mirror polished finish. I'm anxious to spend some quality time with the AE-2 and Hornet to compare.

 At the meet I was very impressed with the AE-2. IIRC I listened to the silver one and the bronze one and the silver sounded more developed or maybe had more hours on it. I was really impressed with the bass, it had more power and impact than the Hornet but I don't know that it was as tight or defined. Does anyone know how many hours those demos had on them?

 Anyways, it impressed me enough to sell my Super Macro IV and order one so I'm counting down starting today... one month to go!

 If anyone has one with 200+ on it please post impressions!_

 

I ordered one yesterday as well, I went black but with a brushed silver volume control. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sooo looking forward to hearing this with my E500's.


----------



## wakeride74

If you look down to the very bottom left and go up one to the right it's the dark gray one next to the blue one.


----------



## elnero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 If you look down to the very bottom left and go up one to the right it's the dark gray one next to the blue one._

 

WOW! That's going to look sweet!!! 

 I didn't even know he had more options available, I noticed on the order page it states only black so I just asked about getting the brushed silver volume control for something a little different.


----------



## wakeride74

It's pretty new... hope you don't mind me posting that Justin


----------



## truant

Hi wakeride74, I'll wait for your impressions with AE-2 + ES2! 
 I have the AE-2 + UM2 and I'm thinking to upgrade with the ES2. My AE-2 has around 200 hours of use (or more), but I can't help you about impressions becouse my english is worse than poor! (and also I think that I don't have a super-analytical ear).
 All that I can say is that iMod>ALO Cryo>AE-2>UM2/HD650... WOW!!


----------



## Skylab

Based on this I cannot wait to get the AE-2 that I am being loaned to review - should be fun!


----------



## Asr

100-hour update!

 The sound of the amp is very slowly but surely improving. It's developing into a micro-GS-1 of sorts. I still don't know how Justin managed to work this from the AD8397, it's amazing! Maybe I need to hear another AD8397-based amp again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very open and clear with no overt spikes in the FR.

 Frequency balance is now very even across the board, though with some slightly relaxed upper treble, some metallic tendencies on the wrong kind of music, a slight lower-mids recession, and of course the bass is merely in line with the other portables I've heard so far. There's a smoothness to the vocal range that makes female vocals sound especially velvety & sweet on the K701.

 Soundstage still as 3D.

 Burn-in continues...


----------



## mrarroyo

ASR as I read your post my wallet ran away!


----------



## Asr

'Tis safe for your wallet to come back you know, since you'll have one coming to you in due time.


----------



## Asr

Well now that I have a pair of IEMs (ATH-CK7) I finally tested the AE-2's claim of reduced noise floor, along with Low Gain!

 First the noise floor. It's true, the AE-2 no longer has hiss! The CK7 picks up a fair amount of hiss from the AE-1, but nothing on the AE-2, it's dead silent! This is only on Low gain though, because if you increase it to Mid or High, there is some hiss revealed.

 Low Gain is also very useful with the CK7. Mid Gain works fine with the CK7 actually, but Low provides even more control.

 So versatility seems to be the amp's middle name!


----------



## HiFiSaMuRaI

I heard that AE-2 has been discontinued, is it true or just a rumor?


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiSaMuRaI* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I heard that AE-2 has been discontinued, is it true or just a rumor?_

 

I can't possibly think this is true. I just visited Justin's web site and he is taking orders on his order page and the black is available now. The only reason it may not be otherwise available could because of the orders he is getting for the GS-X. The GS-X is very high demand right now and rightly so.


----------



## guzziguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't possibly think this is true. I just visited Justin's web site and he is taking orders on his order page and the black is available now. The only reason it may not be otherwise available could because of the orders he is getting for the GS-X. The GS-X is very high demand right now and rightly so._

 


 I believe that the AE-1 has been discontinued in favor in the AE-2. I can't believe that the AE-2 has been discontinued. It's starting to take off as maybe the hottest portable out there.


----------



## jamato8

Has anyone compared the AE-2 to the Hornet?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone compared the AE-2 to the Hornet?_

 

Or GLite?


----------



## Skylab

I will be comparing the AE-2 to the RSA Tomahawk and Larocco PRII very soon.


----------



## jamato8

So what will the outcome be? just kidding.


----------



## Skylab

LOL! Actually, the AE-2 looks so cool, I hope it will be better than the AE-1 was, which I found had a nice midrange but was lacking at both frequency extremes.


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone compared the AE-2 to the Hornet?_

 

I did at the meet but I don't know how fair it was given the time I spent a/b and the unknown number of burn-in hours the AE-2 I used had.

 Based on my brief impressions I would say the Hornet had more sparkle in the top end and maintained better instrument separation. It sounded like there was more space between the instruments. Vocals sounded a tad clearer as well. The AE-2 had a fuller and warmer sound with more umph in the bass dept. The music had a very natural sound and balance was very impressive. I agree with ASR about the top end being slightly rolled off but it actually was nice with the ES2's since they can be slightly sharp on the top if paired with the wrong amp/source. Vocals were very smooth and natural sounding. 

 I know I will have much more to say about it once I've gotten mine and spent some post burn-in time with it. I plan to burn it in for a good 200-300 hrs before really doing some critical listening and or comparing to the Hornet. As it stands right now I'd say I still prefer the Hornet to any sub $450 portable I've heard however, the AE-2 sounds so good and different from the Hornet that is is easily worth owning both... obviously
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 On a side note if the TTVJ Millet Hybrid can correct the background noise issue it may be top of the portable heap based on what I remember hearing at the meet... and IMO of course.

 edit - my AE-2 testing was done with my iPod using a reference lossless playlist of varied genres and artists, ALO Jumbo Silver Cotton and Westone ES2's.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...On a side note if the TTVJ Millet Hybrid can correct the background noise issue it may be top of the portable heap based on what I remember hearing at the meet... and IMO of course....._

 

Interesting, I have not heard any noise with the TTVJ Millet. Unless you mean the high pitch noise while plugging/umplugging. Thanks.


----------



## Pete7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting, I have not heard any noise with the TTVJ Millet. Unless you mean the high pitch noise while plugging/umplugging. Thanks._

 

I'll assume Wakeride74 was listening to the TTVJ Millet with his ES2's. ES2's are easily the most sensitive IEM I've ever used. If an amp has even just a faint backround hiss, the ES2's will easily pick up on it.
 I was considering the TTVJ Millet to use with my ES2's, but if there's detectable hiss with them I'll have to pass. Even the Larocco PR II had too much hiss with the ES2's.


----------



## wakeride74

It wasn't a hiss and I heard it with the GS1000 as well. It was like a airy or wind-like sound. Not really noticeable when music is playing but I'd imagine it would be somewhat detectable on slower songs or songs with more stops and breaks. Again this was the one Todd had at the meet and I have no idea if this was a bug that has since been worked out but I talked to a couple other people about it that heard it as well. Other than that the amp is one hell of a portable with the most energetic sound I've heard from something that small.


----------



## jamato8

Maybe loud tube rush, which can be changed by getting different tubes. Was it both sides or one?


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe loud tube rush, which can be changed by getting different tubes. Was it both sides or one?_

 

It was both


----------



## Singapura

Last Friday I had the opportunity to compare the AE-2 to The Hornet with my portable rig. In terms of sound quality they were equal. Lots of detail, nice tight bass and not too bright highs. The Hornet seemed a lot "tenser" though. The AE-2 is very quiet with a black background while the Hornet is faster and less relaxed. Ultimately it's a stroll in the woods vs lying on the beach. Both are very pleasant. Just bear in mind that the Hornet was burned in for 30+ hours and the AE-2 was straight out of the box.


----------



## Asr

244-hour burn-in update!

 Holy crap where did this bass come from? The amp now has a nice fat bass that works great for pretty much everything! Deep and plush, it really pushes nicely.

 The sound of the amp is still clear, open, and detailed. It's nowhere close to the level of the other amps I've been listening to lately, but this is a $350 portable amp, the others are AC-powered behemoths. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have found an issue with it - the AC adapter introduces some strange line noise, I noticed it with the CK7. Kinda like a static warbling. Goes away when you unplug it to run off battery.

 In comparison to the other amps I've been listening to, I could easily pick out its sonic flaws now but won't - for a portable amp, this is extreme value for the price! Go and buy one now from www.headamp.com! The AE-2 is one of the best new portables in existence!


----------



## GreatDane

I'd never heard any noise with the AC adapter plugged into my AE-2. I've just plugged it in again to listen to be sure, nope, no noise. (iPod & HD 650)

 Sounds excellent as usual. Oh great, now I'll be listening for 2 hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 btw, mine has an estimated 210 hours.


----------



## kramer5150

This is a great portable/transportable Grado amp IMHO. I was very impressed by its synnergy with my RS1 Headfest weekend. Smooth, balanced superb image resolution too. Very good bass texture and resolution. Of all the portable amps I heard that weekend, this one was THE one I would pick. I would be completely content using it at home in a mid-fi level setup too.


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_244-hour burn-in update!

 Holy crap where did this bass come from? The amp now has a nice fat bass that works great for pretty much everything! Deep and plush, it really pushes nicely.

 The sound of the amp is still clear, open, and detailed. It's nowhere close to the level of the other amps I've been listening to lately, but this is a $350 portable amp, the others are AC-powered behemoths. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have found an issue with it - the AC adapter introduces some strange line noise, I noticed it with the CK7. Kinda like a static warbling. Goes away when you unplug it to run off battery.

 In comparison to the other amps I've been listening to, I could easily pick out its sonic flaws now but won't - for a portable amp, this is extreme value for the price! Go and buy one now from www.headamp.com! The AE-2 is one of the best new portables in existence!_

 

So the one I was listening to at the meet (it was silver IIRC) must have had as many or more burn in hours because it had bass to spare! I was really enjoying it... damn still have two more weeks to wait for mine


----------



## jamato8

So is the amp available in black only now?


----------



## guzziguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kramer5150* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is a great portable/transportable Grado amp IMHO. I was very impressed by its synnergy with my RS1 Headfest weekend. Smooth, balanced superb image resolution too. Very good bass texture and resolution. Of all the portable amps I heard that weekend, this one was THE one I would pick. I would be completely content using it at home in a mid-fi level setup too._

 

I'm glad to hear this as that is exactly how I plan to use mine. It will become my bedside system (the only headphone system at home). I'm really looking forward to getting it.

 Just for information, I keep my hi-fi headphone system at work. I have more time to listen to it there. The birds and cats dominate my time at home.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So is the amp available in black only now?_

 

From what's pictured at HeadAmp there are 3 colors available but other knob color options may be available...like the black w/ gold knob that Asr has. _[edit]-I see where it states at the HeadAmp site that only Black is available currently, I'm betting that will change._






  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kramer5150* 
_I would be completely content using it at home in a mid-fi level setup too._

 

I feel the same way. Using the AE-2 with my Central Station DAC was very impressive with DT-880. The big sound that I heard belied its small size.

*Congrats Brian*





_you have made a wise choice_


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the one I was listening to at the meet (it was silver IIRC) must have had as many or more burn in hours because it had bass to spare! I was really enjoying it... damn still have two more weeks to wait for mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I haven't asked Justin, but his AE-2 demos at HeadFest must have had extensive "burn in" time, since their sound was leaps and bounds above where Asr's was at that time.


----------



## gonzalo

no more impressions?
 no review?


----------



## gonzalo

any differences btw the hornet and the AE-2?


----------



## SilverPilot

This is the second time I have seen a new user post multiple times without waiting for a response. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The responses will come so don't get hasty...OK.


----------



## Asr

I will now not be writing any more impressions until my future multi-way portable amp review is posted, due to my Loaner Program #6 which starts in a couple weeks. But you can look forward to impressions from 5 other people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thus ends my impressions of this amp. I will not be adding any more posts to this thread. The next time I write about this amp will be in my formal multi-way portables review, to be posted later in the summer.

 I'd like to close out this impressions thread by saying that this is a great little amp! Those thinking about making the jump should do so without hesitating! HeadAmp's design aesthetic is unique, the features on here make it very versatile, and it's not too small either (personally I have a hard time dealing with amps that are too small since I don't use portable sources or portable headphones much). Hopefully I'll get to compare to the RSA Hornet for the multi-way review too.


----------



## gonzalo

ok silverpilot next time i edit, ..., just novice here
 thanks asr


----------



## slwiser

There are two AE-2 reviews and I had both open and wanted to respond to Asr on his review but placed it here instead:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...8&postcount=48


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are two AE-2 reviews and I had both open and wanted to respond to Asr on his review but placed it here instead:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...8&postcount=48_

 

I read the post you reference to and sorry to say that it went over my head.


----------



## slwiser

Simple put where the impedance curve has peaks or valleys you will see peaks or valleys in the response curve from a headphone. If a headphone is stronger/peaky in the lower mid bass then this is a result of a peaky impedance curve in the same area; i.e. HD650s. If a headphone has a prominence in the high frequencies then is probably is a result of a peaky impedance curve in the high frequencies; i.e. ET-4ys. 

 Note that this in reference to amplifiers where one says that it is stronger in the lower mid bass when in actuality it measures flat. It it the interaction between the amp current capacity and the headphone impedance that results in the combination having an apparent not flat response. Therefore the AE-1 possibly not having the same current capacity of the AE-2 may seem to have less and more in some areas.

 Asr's post: " In direct comparison to the AE-1, the AE-2's focal point is on the upper mids, whereas the AE-1's focal point is on the lower mids" from post number 7. Both amps would measure flat over the range of 20 to 20k Hz I would think.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Simple put where the impedance curve has peaks or valleys you will see peaks or valleys in the response curve from a headphone. If a headphone is stronger/peaky in the lower mid bass then this is a result of a peaky impedance curve in the same area; i.e. HD650s. If a headphone has a prominence in the high frequencies then is probably is a result of a peaky impedance curve in the high frequencies; i.e. ET-4ys. 

 Note that this in reference to amplifiers where one says that it is stronger in the lower mid bass when in actuality it measures flat. It it the interaction between the amp current capacity and the headphone impedance that results in the combination having an apparent not flat response. Therefore the AE-1 possibly not having the same current capacity of the AE-2 may seem to have less and more in some areas.

 Asr's post: " In direct comparison to the AE-1, the AE-2's focal point is on the upper mids, whereas the AE-1's focal point is on the lower mids" from post number 7. Both amps would measure flat over the range of 20 to 20k Hz I would think._

 

It must be late or something, but I am honestly completely clueless on what you are trying to convey in reference to AE-2.


----------



## Asr

slwiser, I'm not familiar with the technicalities of amps and what happens with them and different headphones. It may be true the AE-1 and AE-2 respond differently to the AD2000, K701, et al, but if they do, it doesn't matter to me, and I certainly don't think about it either - all I go off is what I hear, not measurements. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not that I mean to counter your argument, I'm just saying what my ears have heard. And they may well both measure flat between 20 Hz and 20 kHz. But they certainly don't sound the same when I keep all other components constant - there's a definite difference regardless of which headphone I've used. As for why, I don't know - I'm not interested in finding out why either.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Andrew_WOT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It must be late or something, but I am honestly completely clueless on what you are trying to convey in reference to AE-2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That with a headphone that has an relative level normalized impedance curve the two would sound very similar instead of one being more prominent at different frequencies. The example given for the HD650 suggests that with an amp with limited current capabilities is that there would be a different roll-off in the highs while with an amp with significant current reserves this would not be apparent.


----------



## slwiser




----------



## Skylab

A well designed solid-state amplifier should not be influenced enough by headphone impedance to contribute to response variations that do not already exist in the headphone itself. Due to their inherent properties, however, many tube amps will contribute their own response aberrations for headphones of certain impedances.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A well designed solid-state amplifier should not be influenced enough by headphone impedance to contribute to response variations that do not already exist in the headphone itself. Due to their inherent properties, however, many tube amps will contribute their own response aberrations for headphones of certain impedances._

 

If 2 or 3 dB can be a problem on the flatness of an amp curve what does the interaction between the large changes in impedance do to the resulting output of a headphone. An amp puts out an average voltage during any particular instance. I believe that a headphone that has large swings in its impedance will result in being harder to drive and be more sensitive to needing better components to push it; i.e., HD650. Especially in the frequency ranges that make up a large portion of the music and this is exactly where the HD650 has a large peak in its impedance relative to the rest of its profile.


----------

